# Price check



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Hey everyone. After putting off a 1911 purchase for five years, I've decided I "NEED" one. I was looking into a NIB parked milspec at my local shop when the manager told me that one of the guys that works there is looking to sell his loaded (he owns the stainless version and carries it while at work). It has a slight amount of holster wear on the slide up near the front sight and has around 1000 rds through it. The guy that owns the pistol said he hasn't had a single problem with it. The trigger was very nice as well. He isn't in a hurry to sell it and will hang on to it until I get the funds together. What would be a fair price for this 1911? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't give over $600 at best. Now I am not putting the make down as I am big on recommending the Mil-Spec for frist time buyers who want a 1911. Here's how I look at it. I don't care how many bells and whistle it has, it's still a used pistol. For a few dollar more at the gun show I can buy the Mil-Spec and it's new in the box. To me new in the box for a pistol means I got the factory to stand behind it and not some guy who works in a shop and may be gone tomorrow.:smt1099


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Both the Milspec and Loaded felt great in my hand and I like the sights on both. The only advantage for me would be the ambi safety on the Loaded as I'm left-handed. Doesn't Springfield's lifetime warranty cover used pistols as well?


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Not if it's been worked on.


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

No, it's all original.


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Well it looks like the Loaded 1911 will be coming home with me! I met with Al today and we agreed on a price that works for both of us. He is even going to let me make payments on it. I asked him why he is sellling it and he sais he wants the Dan Wesson Bobtail they have in the case to go alon with his 10mm Pointman. On a side note, they had just taken in a SS Springfield Long Slide with a ported barrel on a trade for a Glock. It was listed a $765.00. It won't last long.


----------



## buddy816 (Jul 22, 2008)

Im really looking at the 3 inch xd 9mm. How much do you guys believe that will run?


----------

